# Moving to Toronto some Advice needed



## Redsfan (Jan 17, 2012)

HI All

My wife and I together with our 9 month old twins will be moving to Toronto in the next two months. 
I will be working on bay street near the lake. I want to know what are good areas to live in and around the city that would be a reasonable commute to the office and would be close to shops, restaurants, etc... 
Because of the twins we will be looking for a 3 bed house/ townhouse if possible near a tube or tram line that I can use to get to work. 
Ideally my wife will also find work in Toronto over the next few months so if some neighbourhoods have childcare implications it would be good to know. 
budget is around 2500 - 3000 per month. 
Many thanks


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

yonge and sheppard area is good. subway, restaurants, movies, shops, malls. its a very decent area for a family.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CDN2012 said:


> yonge and sheppard area is good. subway, restaurants, movies, shops, malls. its a very decent area for a family.


Agreed but with the budget I'd be looking at Yonge and Eglinton with better shops and restaurants and shorter subway ride.


----------



## Redsfan (Jan 17, 2012)

That is great thanks for the advice it is much appreciated


----------



## heididi (Jan 22, 2012)

The High Park and Rocesvalles Village are 2 amazing and lively areas for young families. These areas are full with people walking their dogs, pushing strollers, joggers, cafés, parks, play groups etc. you also have easy access to the financial area by either subway or streetcars. I lived there for5 years and loved every minute of it! Good luck!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

heididi said:


> The High Park and Rocesvalles Village are 2 amazing and lively areas for young families. These areas are full with people walking their dogs, pushing strollers, joggers, cafés, parks, play groups etc. you also have easy access to the financial area by either subway or streetcars. I lived there for5 years and loved every minute of it! Good luck!


Interestingly I drove through both these areas today and I agree they would be great places to live.. Both very vibrant.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

The Beach also would meet your criteria, although rentals are more difficult to find as its a predominately owner occupied neighbourhood. (Just sold our house in that area!)


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

Redsfan said:


> HI All
> 
> My wife and I together with our 9 month old twins will be moving to Toronto in the next two months.
> I will be working on bay street near the lake. I want to know what are good areas to live in and around the city that would be a reasonable commute to the office and would be close to shops, restaurants, etc...
> ...


hi there

just want to wish you and your family the best of luck. We think we will be heaind that way in summer. husband awaiting to go for interviews here in March . He is in construction so things booming at mo. What made you and your family decide to move to Canada ? Am excited about the thought of it but must admit am going to find it hard leaving friends and family .. we have two children aged 7 & 5 . just interetsed in other peoples situations and how they feel about upping sticks and heading off . Best of luck


----------



## Redsfan (Jan 17, 2012)

smilingeyes said:


> hi there
> 
> just want to wish you and your family the best of luck. We think we will be heaind that way in summer. husband awaiting to go for interviews here in March . He is in construction so things booming at mo. What made you and your family decide to move to Canada ? Am excited about the thought of it but must admit am going to find it hard leaving friends and family .. we have two children aged 7 & 5 . just interetsed in other peoples situations and how they feel about upping sticks and heading off . Best of luck


Hi we Smillingeyes I was presented with the opportunity to move by my job and my wife and I were so tired of all the negative news in Dublin decided to take a chance and try it. We also considered Australia but it is just a little to far. We felt if we didn't do it now we never would and Toronto is supposed to be a lovely city so we are just going for it ! Have you guys decided what part of Toronto you are going to live


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

Things are not confirmed yet so have yet to work out the logistics etc .. There is a lot of work in his field in engineering in various places and Toronto is one of the places where upon doing research would like to set up home ! interviews being held here in March so going take it from there. He has been working away for nearly the last two years and home every 3rd or 2nd weekend for two days only. It has been very difficult and is affecting the kids. They idolise their dad and cannot understand why he cant get a job here !! My daughter is 7 and knows about the recession etc etc. Canada was on the cards before he orignally went to work away but that came up so put on back burner until recently. The times goes by to quickly and the kids grow up fast, and most importantly we just want to be together as a family and that is not going to happen anytime soon considering the state of this country !

Wish you and your family the best of luck with the move etc . When you get there post and let us know how you getting on.


----------



## Jasmine74 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Smilingeyes and Redsfan
My husband has been offered a job in Construction in Toronto , we are waiting to see the package on offer, we have three children, Daughter 7, son 3 another son 4. I'm excited and scared but feel this is a lifeline for us as things are so bad here. I was delighted to find this website and have been reading it for weeks, everyone is really helpful. We are looking at renting a 4 bedroom house and the company (PCL Construction) have suggested areas like Oakvilke and Missauga. Please keep in touch as it would be great to know how your getting on. Also my husband did his interview in Ireland in September and found out end of Dec that they were going to offer him a job, it took a while but hopefully everything will get moving soon. Everyone I speak to says Canada is beautiful and a great place to raise a family .


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

Jasmine74 said:


> Hi Smilingeyes and Redsfan
> My husband has been offered a job in Construction in Toronto , we are waiting to see the package on offer, we have three children, Daughter 7, son 3 another son 4. I'm excited and scared but feel this is a lifeline for us as things are so bad here. I was delighted to find this website and have been reading it for weeks, everyone is really helpful. We are looking at renting a 4 bedroom house and the company (PCL Construction) have suggested areas like Oakvilke and Missauga. Please keep in touch as it would be great to know how your getting on. Also my husband did his interview in Ireland in September and found out end of Dec that they were going to offer him a job, it took a while but hopefully everything will get moving soon. Everyone I speak to says Canada is beautiful and a great place to raise a family .


Hi there Jasmine !

Wow that is exciting. It is a big decision to be made but at the end of teh day there is nothing here in the construction field in Ireland any more. We are sick of the situation here and the sad thing is we see no end in sight for many years ! Hopefully he will have interviews here in March with construction companies coming over from Canada and take it from there . Did you DH get interview via agency here or what way did he go about. Just interested to see what other outlets are there to secure employmnet. I do not want to go over without a firm contract in place. I am doing my research every day on Canada and at this stage just want to get going. My kids are 7 and 5 so I feel it is a good age for them to make the move to. Best of luck and you never know we could bump into each other over there. Stay in touch and keep me posted. xx


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

smilingeyes said:


> Hi there Jasmine !
> 
> Wow that is exciting. It is a big decision to be made but at the end of teh day there is nothing here in the construction field in Ireland any more. We are sick of the situation here and the sad thing is we see no end in sight for many years ! Hopefully he will have interviews here in March with construction companies coming over from Canada and take it from there . Did you DH get interview via agency here or what way did he go about. Just interested to see what other outlets are there to secure employmnet. I do not want to go over without a firm contract in place. I am doing my research every day on Canada and at this stage just want to get going. My kids are 7 and 5 so I feel it is a good age for them to make the move to. Best of luck and you never know we could bump into each other over there. Stay in touch and keep me posted. xx


Last evening on the local Toronto news there was a segment in which "they" said there was a massive shortage of construction employees in Toronto. This should auger well for construction guys coming here.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

@Jasmine74: I hope everything works out well for your family! We moved to Canada 1,5 years ago, and we live in Oakville and we like it here very much! There are lots of young families, lots of playgrounds and LAKE ONTARIO! I really enjoy walking along the lake! Take your car and drive 15-20 minutes, and you are on the top of the Niagara Escarpment walking in the woods.
Easy commute to downtown Toronto Union Station (there are express trains during rush hours which takes you in less then 20 minutes downtown). It's so convenient that we hardly never take the car to go downtown.


----------



## Jasmine74 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi everyone
It's great to get some feedback on places to live in Toronto, mainly would like to be near schools, shops, train also a family friendly place. 
Smilingeyes , my husband went through Alpine Recruitment and then met the company at an Expo in the RDS. Hope that helps!
I will keep you posted of how we are progressing. It would be great to have other people to meet over there, especially people who have had the same experience. It's going to be an adventure, that's what I keep telling myself!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can find that all in Oakville. But also in other places in the GTA.
Maybe you can ask more specific questions on this page:
https://www.facebook.com/momstownOakville
(as I have a son who's already heading to univeristy)


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for that Jasmine ... will look in to that ... thats the way to look at it like a big adventure .. tink we going to mention it to the kids at the weekend when DH home .. dont want to land a big shock on them ... how were your kids when you told them about the move .. were they excited or a bit aprehensive ... sorry for all these constant questions but is good to speak with someone who is goning through the actual move at the moment. anyway, once again best of luck to you and your family and safe travelling.


----------



## Jasmine74 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks EVHB will look at that Facebook page today.
Smilingeyes, we casually mentioned to our 7 year old that Daddy's friend might have a job for him in Canada and that if we went over she could go to school there. Luckily her friend has been in Canada and raves about it, so she is excited. As for my sons, 3 and 4 years, as long as they sell Sweets they will go anywhere!! 
We are having a conference call with the company tomorrow night so hopefully that goes well and we can start the move !!
Keep you posted.


----------



## Jasmine74 (Jan 25, 2012)

Good morning all
My husband got contract on Friday and we are pretty happy with it. Have to iron out a few specifics but other than that delighted ! They are going to give us a car and a furnished house for the first 2 months while we get settled.they are flying myself and my husband over in a few weeks to have a look around and then they will fly us all over.Husband due to start work 4th June ! ( as long as visas processed)
We are hoping to find a house in Oakville , after reading the posts here . Stay in touch and let me know how you are getting on . Thanks for all advice. 
Redsfan and Smilingeyes hope all is going well for you both.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That sounds really good! So happy for you!
And if you need more information about Oakville, I am happy to help.
To get an impression about what you can rent: REALTOR.ca -Welcome
And don't forget to negotiate about the rent! If they advertise $2,500, go for $2,300 and you might get a $2,400 rent. That was what our real estate agent did for us, and we saved $250/month! 
Be aware that the summer is a very bussy time for people to move, so there will be less choice. It's good that you are comming already in June. And be prepared, if you find a house that you really like in a good neighbourhood, to pay a month extra (so start renting in may). But your real estate agent can give you advise in these matters.


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

Jasmine74 said:


> Thanks EVHB will look at that Facebook page today.
> Smilingeyes, we casually mentioned to our 7 year old that Daddy's friend might have a job for him in Canada and that if we went over she could go to school there. Luckily her friend has been in Canada and raves about it, so she is excited. As for my sons, 3 and 4 years, as long as they sell Sweets they will go anywhere!!
> We are having a conference call with the company tomorrow night so hopefully that goes well and we can start the move !!
> Keep you posted.


Hi Jasmine74

how is everything going for you ? are you all ready for the move. we have started teh ball rolling here. trying to get the basics sorted out and interviews arranged. when you heading over. dh home at weekend and when he was going back last night, the kids were distraught and were just so upset at him leaving yester evening, it really made us realise that we are doing the right thing ! hope all goes well ... let us know how it going etc ... take care chat soon x


----------



## Jasmine74 (Jan 25, 2012)

smilingeyes said:


> Hi Jasmine74
> 
> how is everything going for you ? are you all ready for the move. we have started teh ball rolling here. trying to get the basics sorted out and interviews arranged. when you heading over. dh home at weekend and when he was going back last night, the kids were distraught and were just so upset at him leaving yester evening, it really made us realise that we are doing the right thing ! hope all goes well ... let us know how it going etc ... take care chat soon x


Hi Smilingeyes
How are you holding up? It must be very hard saying goodbye to your husband all the time. Things are going well at the moment , I posted an
Update yesterday, it's in page 2 of this thread, give you an idea of the process.
Let me know if you see it. Stay in touch xx

Thanks EVHB for your advice will definitely have more questions for you soon, really appreciate the help.
You never know we could all be going for coffee and a chat before you know it !


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Coffee and a chat? As a Canadian, you would have to go to Tim Hortons. But as an inhabitant of Oakville, I would like to introduce you to The Green Bean on Lakeshore Road! (very European like pastry, hmmm hot chocolate milk, delicious coffee, delightfull snacks/salads,...)


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

Jasmine74 said:


> Hi Smilingeyes
> How are you holding up? It must be very hard saying goodbye to your husband all the time. Things are going well at the moment , I posted an
> Update yesterday, it's in page 2 of this thread, give you an idea of the process.
> Let me know if you see it. Stay in touch xx
> ...


hi there,

just after seeing your post after I sent off last message. Fantastic , am thrilled for you .. god it is so exciting for you. At least you going over to see the place etc and give you an idea . Just cant wait to get it all moving now myself. Will be dying to hear how you get on when you visit .. stay in touch .. enjoy the next while getting you and your family organised .. talk sooon and safe travelling xxx


----------



## smilingeyes (Jan 14, 2012)

hi Jasmine74

Hows things going for you ... getting all ready for the move ? We have so definetly started the ball rolling .. DH has met with agency and they have sent off his cv today and will be in touch with him over next week or two for the next step .. hopefully there will be one. Have you gone over yet for a visit ? hpooe all goign well , stay in touch and keep us posted . xxx


----------



## Jasmine74 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Everyone
Things moving along, signing contract today. Think we are heading over for four days end of March. Really looking forward to that.

Smilingeyes which agency did your husband use was it Alpine? Hope you hear back soon, can you or anyone tell me how I can send you a private message ??

EVHB, how are you? I will definitely be visiting The Green Bean! Can you please recommend your estate agent, I have emailed a few about houses in Oakville and haven't heard back yet. Husbands office in Mississauga so we are looking at houses there as well. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

( )


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I will send you a personal message.


----------

